# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Mỗi 3 phút có 1 thiết bị di động bị xóa sạch dữ liệu

## cuongcung

*Theo Fiberlink, công ty An ninh và quản lí di động doanh nghiệp, hành động xóa dữ liệu nhằm giải quyết các vấn đề về an ninh cho mỗi doanh nghiệp.*
*[replacer_img]
*
Theo kết quả mới nhất được _Fiberlink_ công bố trong cuộc khảo sát trên các khách hàng của mình trong năm 2013 này có đến 49% thiết bị di động được thực hiện xóa dữ liệu từ xa tự động; 51% được thực hiện bởi đại diện của doanh nghiệp.
Kết quả khảo sát được thực hiện trên 130.000 thiết bị di động được quản lí bằng nền tảng quản lí di động doanh nghiệp _MaaS360_ của _Fiberlink._ _Fiberlink_ là công ty An ninh và quản lí di động doanh nghiệp thuộc IBM. Fiberlink quản lí hàng triệu thiết bị di động cho các doanh nghiệp trên toàn thế giới qua nền tảng MaaS360 của hãng.
*[replacer_img]*
Giao diện quản trị của nền tảng MassS360.
Cuộc khảo sát năm 2013 này cũng cho thấy trung bình mỗi năm có từ 10% đến 20% thiết bị di động của doanh nghiệp được xóa toàn bộ dữ liệu. Theo _Fiberlink,_ các doanh nghiệp tiến hành xóa sạch dữ liệu của các thiết bị di động nhằm giải quyết các vấn đề về an ninh.
Trong số các thiết bị di động bị xóa dữ liệu từ xa này, 63% thiết bị chỉ được xóa dữ liệu một phần, 37% các thiết bị còn lại được xóa sạch dữ liệu, theo nghiên cứu của Fiberlink. Công ty này giải thích thêm rằng lí do phổ biến nhất cho việc tự động xóa sạch dữ liệu này chính là vì các thiết bị di động đã được jailbreak. Tuy nhiên, Fiberlink cũng cho biết thêm rằng do một số doanh nghiệp đang thực hiện các chính sách bảo mật.
Được biết, ngày càng nhiều doanh nghiệp đang chạy theo xu hướng BYOD _(ứng dụng thiết bị cá nhân vào công việc)_, song ranh giới giữa mục đích sử dụng cá nhân và cho công việc vẫn còn rất mỏng manh. Chính vì vậy, một số doanh nghiệp đã chọn giải pháp xóa sạch dữ liệu từ xa, nhưng cách này cũng có thể làm mất hết dữ liệu cá nhân của người dùng.
Cũng có một số doanh nghiệp lại chọn giải pháp sử dụng 2 nền tảng hệ điều hành riêng biệt trên cùng một thiết bị di động nhằm tách biệt nhu cầu sử dụng cá nhân với nhu cầu công việc. Với cách làm này, dữ liệu cá nhân của người dùng không bị xóa sạch như phương pháp _remote wipe._

----------

